# Wintering in Sicily



## kountrylite_kiwi (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi All
Has anyone any experience in spending december, january and february in Sicily?
Are the facilities adequate and is the weather similar or better than southern Spain.
We were planning to spend may and june there but have had to change our plans but we still want to go to southern italy and sicily.

Cheers
Mike & Carol


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We spent Jan and Feb in southern Italy a few years ago. Very pleasant - did get cool in the evenings but very dry and mainly warm during day. Very quiet though MH wise stayed on several sites where we were the only camper there. Beware of the Sosta parking attendant - hung around all day taking money then disappeared at 5pm - shortly after that all the Italian camper vans arrived......

Can't compare it with southern Spain as you haven't made it there yet.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We spent 9 weeks in Sicily from Nov. until the end of Jan in 2008. Weather was great but I can't compare with Spain as we've never wintered there ( we will be this winter). 

We stayed at Rais Gerbi camp site. Short walk/ride into local town Finale.

Great people,great place.

John


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily in Winter*

 Ciao,winter in Sicily is very pleasant, but not as warm as Southern Spain. Being much further East it is more prone to fairly cold spells coming off the Balkans sometimes. The S.W. coast is best for weather.
In winter many sites are closed, but also plenty open, offering 'long stay' deals.
This organisation has 21 members offering this
www.faitasicilia.it

enjoy,
eddied


----------

